# boa vs. K2 conda



## comatoast (Dec 30, 2010)

I was just looking at them today too. I "think" the only difference is the Condas have 2 boas, and are a much higher end boot.. Stiffer, better lining etc


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

no.... k2's Conda system is a support system for your ankle that wraps the liner. Boots that feature "Conda" can be of 2 varieties. a Pull lace or Boa lace. 

Conda is offered on high and lower end boots. It basically pulls your whole foot back into the heel pocket. 

better?


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> no.... k2's Conda system is a support system for your ankle that wraps the liner. Boots that feature "Conda" can be of 2 varieties. a Pull lace or Boa lace.
> 
> Conda is offered on high and lower end boots. It basically pulls your whole foot back into the heel pocket.
> 
> better?


I assume the the boa ones are the more higher end ones
are they worth buying?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> I assume the the boa ones are the more higher end ones
> are they worth buying?


Yes, regarding the boa. Much more user friendly, but as with anything there is a learning curve... find how boa works for your foot before becoming discouraged.... this is if you are switching from laces.


----------

